# Scissors or clippers?



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello

Just looking for some advice.

Have decided to trim Hattie's coat myself as have been spending a fortune at the groomers. Was going to buy some andis clippers but now wondering if these are going to be unsuitable as her F1b coat is rather curly. Are clippers going to pull on her coat? Do you think I'd be better off using my curved scissors or is it really hard to get an even cut with these? Has anyone done this?

Any opinions would be gratefully received before I spend all that money on the clippers.

Thanks!

Eleanor


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Clippers will give you an even cut all over. and you can get a good length with the comb atachment. however for clippers to work you need the coat to be clean and blowdried strate with no matting. that the combs will catch on. 

scissers can be used got face, feet and for fine detales.

so realy your better using both. but the important bit is the coat prep fefore you start grooming.

this is a fab grooming video for cockapoos.
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=15826


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilfs got a really curly coat and sometimes I use clippers sometimes I just take an inch or so off with scissors, I suppose the clippers are quicker. If there's a bit that's longer you usually notice later and just trim it off. Maybe try with scissors and see how you get on x


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks to both of you for your advice. Maybe will give it a go with scissors first


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Would love to see a photo Of Hattie 

xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Eleanor, can you find a local dog grooming course, see if they offer dog grooming for owners. That way you can try with guidance, scissors and clippers.

I did a dog grooming course some time ago and Merrist Wood in Guildford, it was very worthwhile.

Do you have any photos of Hattie?


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. Lucy 10.5 months has a wavy to curly coat. I used to cut her with Roseline scissors. I then went on a one day training day, and they showed me how to clip her with Andis clippers and to tidy her up after with scissors. I must say that the clippers are a cleaner finish than just using scissors alone. If you have some-where locally who will provide training, then I would recommend it, but the video as outlined in an earlier post is great too. I would endorse what others have advised, and that is to ensure that your poo is bathed, clean and groomed before you clip to give a good finish. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I have recently bought the andis 2 speed clippers as I was paying £30 every 8 or so weeks for Billy's fairly curly coat to be clipped. 
Having read some advice on here about comb lengths for the various areas and studying the great video that Kendal posted I cut Billy for the first time last week. I agree that you need to wash, hair dry and brush out the coat first but then it's fairly straightforward. I trimmed the face, ears and feet with scissors afterwards but would have found it difficult to do the whole thing with scissors. Good luck


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

I took this photo of Hattie earlier. She was scalped 12 weeks ago due to awful matts when her adult coat came through.....it's taken a while to grow back. But I've tried to keep on top of grooming and am combing her every day, bathing her a lot less as realised this was making her matt. I fear the matts are around the corner......none yet!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

This picture makes me laugh.....the dog walker took it not long after she was cut short. Look at those lollipop legs!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

It's not the bathing that causes the matting, the bathing takes the dirt out of the coat, it's the towel drying and letting the coat dry naturally that creates the matting. Rubbing with the towel twists the hair and matts it, drying naturally makes the hair clump together and any excess shampoo or conditioner left in the coat makes the coat thick and tuggy

You need to blow dry the coat after the bath. At least get most of the coat dry then let the rest dry its self if its only a bath. 

Blow drying straitens the coat and blows out dirt and dead hair. I used to only blow dry if I was going to be clipping them. But now I use my blaster after every bath, and get them about 80%dry. So far this has really helped with matt reduction. But the true test will be when winter comes. 


Like I said its all about the prep.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely photos of Hattie... Even with her lollipop legs 

xxx


----------

